# First Attempt (Rio 180)



## Richard2510 (20 Nov 2009)

Hi,

Just thought I'd upload a pic of my new tank.  It's been running for a few weeks now.  It's a first attempt at a planted tank in nearly 15 years.

Cheers

Richard


----------



## mr. luke (20 Nov 2009)

Nice 
Throw some moss on the wood and youve got the makings of a dutch


----------



## mattyc (20 Nov 2009)

I would just let it grow a bit wild and have a crazy jungle tank! but this looks good!


----------



## Richard2510 (20 Nov 2009)

Thanks guys.

I've got a Rio 125 sitting up stairs that I'm gonna work on after Christmas.  I think I'll go for something a little simpler.  Don't know what yet, but I fancy rocks and HC Cuba or something.  Don't really know yet.

Richard


----------



## Rainbow Tank (21 Nov 2009)

Sand brings out the colours in your plants like it


----------



## YzemaN (21 Nov 2009)

Nice start Richard!
If you "fancy rocks and HC Cuba or something..." you might want to take a look at zig's Mountainscape V2 here:
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=3193
I believe it finished 15th in last years ADA competition 8)


----------



## Richard2510 (22 Nov 2009)

YzemaN said:
			
		

> Nice start Richard!
> If you "fancy rocks and HC Cuba or something..." you might want to take a look at zig's Mountainscape V2 here:
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=3193
> I believe it finished 15th in last years ADA competition 8)



WOW!   

I don't for 1 minute think I have the skills to pull something like that off, but it's the kind of thing I have in mind.  I can't wait to get started on it now.

Cheers

Richard


----------



## mfcphil (23 Nov 2009)

Hi Richard

How much Co2 you getting in the tank...drop checker looks blue, and are you just running the Juwell internal filter or have you got some more? and lastly what lights have you got under your hood.


----------



## Richard2510 (24 Nov 2009)

mfcphil said:
			
		

> Hi Richard
> 
> How much Co2 you getting in the tank...drop checker looks blue, and are you just running the Juwell internal filter or have you got some more? and lastly what lights have you got under your hood.



Hi,

CO2 is currently just using a homemade mix with a Hagen CO2 diffuser.  The drop checker is blue, but I have a second unit going in today or tomorrow which will hopefully help.  I have the standard Juwel filter, but also a Fluval 2 for additional circulation (I'm not a wealthy man, so it's a case of making do with what I have/can afford  ).  The lighting at present is just the standard tubes which come with the tank (which is second hand), so I intend to upgrade/replace them in time.  

Thanks for taking an interest.

Richard


----------



## Ben M (10 Jan 2010)

have you seen the iguami tanks? they have rocks like the one in the link


----------

